# How to Properly Configure Your Computer for GAMES/PROGRAMS



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

I got 1 Hp pavilon dv6 notebook:
I've been having problems with the cooling fan.It stopped working twice so i took it to a technician(warranty 1 year:smile 

I bought this laptop december last year 'coz it was good for play my online game(mu onlinewebzen). I could open 7 account and the cpu usage was until 70% so i could still do many things(search internet, movies, etc).
Now i just can open 6 account + is slow sometimes i get disconnect or crashing all programs at the same time.

Hope any1 can help me out , here is : Official MU Online
This game consume good amount of memory if any1 knows wat can i do to make easier to play without consume so much cpu and memory.

Best Regards.
Jesbon1992!


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello jesbon1992 and welcome to the forums artytime:

I'm having a little trouble understanding what you mean by this:



> I could open 7 account and the cpu usage was until 70% so i could still do many things(search internet, movies, etc).
> Now i just can open 6 account + is slow sometimes i get disconnect or crashing all programs at the same time.


Do you mean 7 accounts in this game?

Also, what browser do you use? And what version of Adobe Flash Player do you have?

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello mate im so sorry i was so busy last week.

Well it is a game call mu online and i could open 7 acc from da same game.

I use chrome broswer and abode flash player 11 ActiveX 64-bit 11.2.202.233.

I really need help and also i was doing a little research about hp pavilon laptop and it seems da many ppl have been having problems with drop out internet just from this kind of laptop. I ve cleaned my pc defragment disco C. changed setting s to best perfomces. Even da quaulity looks bad . Now when i open 6 games account the cpu usage reach 50 % but still get dc from internet or just some accounts lost connection .

Ty very much for ur time .
TXT me back plz!


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> Hello mate im so sorry i was so busy last week.
> 
> Well it is a game call mu online and i could open 7 acc from da same game.
> 
> ...


No worries, it's not a problem 

Try using another browser:

Mozilla Firefox Web Browser

You don't necessarily have to stick with this browser, it'll just tell us whether this problem is due to Chrome or not. You'll probably have to install Flash again in Firefox.

Are you having this problem with your internet connection? I've seen various fixes across the net that we could try if you are 

I'm also waiting for confirmation from a mod as to whether I am allowed to post something, so please bear with me.

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

hi again mate i forgot to tell u that i have internet explore 9 and chrome. ok now i set internet explorer as default and should i deleted my chrome?

Man do u have skype if u have it add me my id is [mod edit] so we can fix at once this massive problm with da dropping out of connection. i woul appreciate if we doin through skype then we can chat all da information that u would need .
Im live in australia - melbourne victoria. if u have same timing or free time to do it by skype would be great.(takes 5 min download) :dance: ID= [Mod Edit].

Tmr ill be on in skype since 12 am to 6pm all day im really need to solve this problem as soon as possible. its driving me crazy . Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!! But for now im just reinstalling flash again -_-! and using explorer 9 as a main browser. or should i exchange chrome for firefox.

Best Regards.
Jesbon1992


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

i forgot when im searching websites sometimes this message appear saying this :

the instruction at 0x5fe92efe referenced memory at 0x00000084. the memory coldnt be read.
Click on ok to terminate da program

it started happening since I did a few changes well anything mail plz ! and ty very much for ur time.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> hi again mate i forgot to tell u that i have internet explore 9 and chrome. ok now i set internet explorer as default and should i deleted my chrome?
> 
> Man do u have skype if u have it add me my id is jesbon1992 so we can fix at once this massive problm with da dropping out of connection. i woul appreciate if we doin through skype then we can chat all da information that u would need .
> Im live in australia - melbourne victoria. if u have same timing or free time to do it by skype would be great.(takes 5 min download) :dance:
> ...


I do have Skype, but I would prefer to help you over the forums. This way others can benefit from our solutions  Besides, timing could be difficult as I live in the UK - 10 hours before you.

You don't have to delete any browsers, I was just wondering what the performance is like when you play MU Online in another browser - which should tell us whether the problem lies with Chrome or not. 

Does the performance improve at all when you use IE9?



jesbon1992 said:


> i forgot when im searching websites sometimes this message appear saying this :
> 
> the instruction at 0x5fe92efe referenced memory at 0x00000084. the memory coldnt be read.
> Click on ok to terminate da program
> ...


Do you use Bluetooth on your laptop? I have read that disabling the Bluetooth adapter fixes this problem. If you don't use it, then follow these instructions:

*Disable Driver*

 Open the start menu
In the search box, type *Device Manager* and open it
Expand the *Network Adapters* category by clicking on the little + sign
Right click on any entry with Bluetooth in it and select *Disable*
When asked to confirm, click *Yes*
*Reboot* your computer after that finishes

Could you download and run Speccy for me please?

Speccy - System Information - Free Download

It will give me a detailed list of the hardware in your laptop and I'll be able to find you the latest drivers for your wireless card 

Once you've run Speccy. Click *File > Save as Text file* and save the log. Copy and paste it into your next post for me please.

*Your Speccy log contains your Windows Product Key, to prevent people from stealing this from you, we will need to remove this. Before you upload it to the internet, please modify your log like I have done below:*



> Summary
> Operating System
> MS Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit SP1
> CPU
> ...




I have also read that this may be caused by the power save mode on Windows. So let's try disabling that on your wireless card:

*Configure Wireless Driver*

 Open the start menu
In the search box, type *Device Manager* and open it
Expand the *Network Adapters* category by clicking on the little + sign
Right click on your *wireless card* and select *Properties*
Select the *Power Management* tab and *uncheck* the box: *Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power*
Click *OK*
*Reboot* your computer after that finishes

I may have to send you off to the networking forum if we can't get this to work, you'll receive better help there  But I'll stay with you for the MU Online problem.

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good day Tom.

ok we'll do it throught this forum xD.
I have followed all the steps as u said. 
The bluetooth was already off i just uncheck the little box from the wireless card.

TY very much . again!!


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

hi tom look this plz i have many programs on and id like to cancel some of them ty !
plus always when i reboost my laptop a message appear saying the internet connection couldnt be find but i still have accept to internet that happened when i checked to best performance


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Does your MU Online performance increase in IE9 or not?

Your Speccy log looks fine to me  You're not running many other programs in the background when you play, so there's no reason for it to be laggy. Perhaps your hardware isn't good enough to play 6 instances of this game. I would have to get a second opinion on this though.

Have you got Intel Turbo Boost enabled on your CPU? It might help a little  It pushes your processor to 2.8GHz (from 2GHz) when it is needed.

On task manager, can you right click on *main.exe* and select *Open file location*. Then tell me this location  It's using a lot of memory!

Tom


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Jesbon1992,

Just to let you know, we provide assistance via the forums as part of the rules. This means that people who also get this problem can see this thread and see what was done to try fix it and/or what actually fixed it. Helping via PM or external media such as Skype, MSN or Teamviewer bypasses this.

Also, I have removed your Skype ID from your earlier post. This is to protect you from any spam bots which get Skype IDs from forum indexing. You can however add it to your profile 

Have a nice day & Good luck solving your issue,
-Redeye


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

hi da first summary was with all da programs closed and now this is with 7 mu account LOOk DA HEat! and this is da location from mu carpet.

2 more things:
1)should i overclock my laptop too? to increase da cpu + some memory too . would it work fine on my laptop? + ill enable da cpu turbo boots. 
2) that problem da ive been having is that internet was dropping out .Therefore all da account get dc coz is online game.Now since im using firefox browser and installed the latest adobe flash. i havent noticed any problems with da conection or dc account .Actually this morning 1 account just got dc.(no big deal as long as i still connect to internet).
But wat worry me about is the highness of da heat im using cooling pad under da laptop and release some hot air.

Looking forward for ur advices.
Ty very much again.
JESBON1992


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

how ca i check if Intel Turbo Boost is enabled on my cpu??

mail me back ty!


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> hi da first summary was with all da programs closed and now this is with 7 mu account LOOk DA HEat! and this is da location from mu carpet.
> 
> 2 more things:
> 1)should i overclock my laptop too? to increase da cpu + some memory too . would it work fine on my laptop? + ill enable da cpu turbo boots.
> ...


That's getting dangerously hot. Can you run CoreTemp for me please, just to clarify this.

Core Temp

Take a screenshot and attach it to your next post. If those temperatures are correct, they'll be nearing your TJ (thermal junction) max, which will lower your processor's multiplier to try and cool down your PC and reduce the risk of damage. This could be the cause of your CPU spikes.

Try doing this (thanks Redeye for the instructions!):

If you have a heat issue, you can probably fix it by getting rid of any dust in the laptop's fans. To do this, simply use a Compressed Air Canister or manually clean the fan (be careful when following this procedure).

Cooling pads are good but it's more important to unclog the dust from fans every so often.

About your OC question, it isn't possible to OC your processor as you don't have an unlocked multiplier. Intel processors with an unlocked multiplier have a K at the end of the model number - i.e. 3770K.

Overclocking will also run hotter than normal, which is exactly what we don't want with your computer.



jesbon1992 said:


> how ca i check if Intel Turbo Boost is enabled on my cpu??
> 
> mail me back ty!


It's a switch found in the BIOS. Do you know how to get into your BIOS?

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello Tom .

Yes i know how to get to bios but when i try to select da options is just jump from 1 options to da last1. i dont have accept to it, why?

hey tom theres 1 option call overheat protection and is set at 90 is it good or a should put 80 or 85?. I blow out all da dust da is in da laptop and something give it a good clean.

Here is da picture! + im using a cooling pad with 3 vent under da laptop.

1 question more my laptop is icore7 and is have just 4 cores? form #0 to #3. I know how core work but i thought if is icore7 should be 7 cores working. can u explain me this a bit?

Have a good day.
Jesbon1992


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

im worry about da power it shows 40.8watts thats how much electricity im using right?

is there any way can i save electricity?

thanks!


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> Hello Tom .
> 
> Yes i know how to get to bios but when i try to select da options is just jump from 1 options to da last1. i dont have accept to it, why?
> 
> ...


Hi Jesbon,

Have you every disabled Turbo Boost? It is enabled by default, so if you haven't touched it before, we don't need to 

I would leave the heat protection on what it is, this is probably changing the TJ max - which will shutdown/slow down your computer if a temperature is exceeded. Seeing as your computer is running very hot as it is, it would probably exceed the temperature if you lowered it.

The i7 is just the model number. It is a quad core processor. The i7 doesn't mean that it has 7 cores  Similarly, the i5 doesn't have 5 and the i3 doesn't have 3.



jesbon1992 said:


> im worry about da power it shows 40.8watts thats how much electricity im using right?
> 
> is there any way can i save electricity?
> 
> thanks!


Yes, that's the amount of electricity you're using. Well, short of closing programs (or even turning it off), no there isn't a way to save electricity.

Can you close all instances of MU Online, then leave your computer to rest for a few hours, then run CoreTemp and take a screenshot for me please? I'm interested to see whether your notebook runs this hot under no load.

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good day Tom!

Firstly ty again for ur time helping me out.I appreciated a lot my cyber-friend.

Since i changed to mozilla firefox and installed adobe flash again.I havent have any trouble with lost connection + isnt slow anymore.However I left my laptop 24/7 and just 1 day i shutdown my laptop for 3h. That's why da cooling fan stopped working 2 times in just 4 month. Now im afraid da can happen again (now i use cool fan underneath). Really there isnt way da i can save energy coz electricity bill has increased since Ive been playing 7 accounts.

Just in case da first picture I took was with all program closed thats why was low heat.Now i cant shut down and let rest da laptop coz normally i shutdown on Thursdays(Ill send u da picture just in case)

Turbo boots is enable Coz i got this program to check my ghz and with 7 accounts runs at 2.4ghz.(actual Ghz 2.00)
Last one, is there any high than quad core in i7? Coz im think to buy a new pc or rebuild myself a gaming Pc and i red that power supplier can save good energy and give a better performance to da Pc. Would it work at laptops? Btw i red about da importance of power suppliers in this forum.

Screenshoot: About da message da showed is worry me a bit coz that message is spread out in many program + carpet that doesnt allow me to open or if open message appear and it close . I clicked both options without any result so if u have any suggest plz tell me.

Ty very much.
Jsbon1992


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> Good day Tom!
> 
> Firstly ty again for ur time helping me out.I appreciated a lot my cyber-friend.
> 
> ...


Hey Jesbon 

You're most welcome.

That's great. So the only problem remaining is the heat issue, yes?

Okay, thanks for checking if Turbo Boost was enabled  That's one more thing to cross off the list.

Yes, there are 6 core processors such as the i7-3960X:

Intel Core i7 3960X Extreme Edition 3.30Ghz Socket.. | Ebuyer.com

But these are really top of the range, and a high price comes with it (about £450 or $725). A quad core is good enough for what you're using it for  I'm about to start building my own PC and I'm getting an i7-3770K. If you're interested in building a new PC, then I would suggest posting in the building forum:

Building - Tech Support Forum

As much as I would love to help you, I don't know all that much about hardware. I'm building a PC too and the guys over at the building forum were very helpful 

Those articles you read were probably tailored towards PCs as there's room for customisation  Yes, you could get a more efficient PSU if you built your own PC, but I doubt you would be able to do the same for your laptop. Building your own PC won't cut your energy bills, it'll probably increase them if anything, but you're able to customise it in whatever way you see fit 

Tom


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Jesbon,

One more thing. Can you close *all* instances of MU Online and *then* open task manager and take a few screenshots of the running processes please?

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

hi Tom plz could u wait me 3days to close everything and take all da screenshots plz?

Coz I bought cash for this game and will finish in 3 days .
About da building a new Pc im still thinking but I dont have da money yet so isnt serious. Yp i havent lost connection so i think everything is running good thanks to u mate!! well again ill send u soon da screenshot about da heat.

Awesome website and i hope that ppl can be benefit by our case.
Thank U very much and Have a great day.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> hi Tom plz could u wait me 3days to close everything and take all da screenshots plz?
> 
> Coz I bought cash for this game and will finish in 3 days .
> About da building a new Pc im still thinking but I dont have da money yet so isnt serious. Yp i havent lost connection so i think everything is running good thanks to u mate!! well again ill send u soon da screenshot about da heat.
> ...


No worries, that's absolutely fine  Thanks for letting me know.

I just need screenshots of the running processes when MU Online isn't running, we'll leave the heat issue for now.

I'm glad you're enjoying your time at TSF 

You're most welcome, you too!

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi tom is me again

Here is da picture with all mu closed + i wanted to disfragment disc C wat it showd this message how can i start task schedule service again?

ty 
Jesbon1992!


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

and this is with all mu open big surprises xD!!




Best Regards.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> Hi tom is me again
> 
> Here is da picture with all mu closed + i wanted to disfragment disc C wat it showd this message how can i start task schedule service again?
> 
> ...


Hi Jesbon,

Thanks. Can you now take a screenshot of the processes window with all MU closed please?

To start the task scheduler service (schedule), follow these instructions:

*Command Prompt*


Open your start menu and in the search box, type *Command Prompt*
When you see *Command Prompt* on the list, *right-click* on it and select *Run as administrator*
When command prompt opens, *copy and paste* the following commands into it, press *enter* after *each*

*sc start schedule

sc config schedule start= auto

sc query type= service > %SYSTEMDRIVE%\tom982.txt*


This will create a text file called *tom982.txt* in the root folder of your main drive (e.g. C:\tom982.txt). Please copy and paste the contents of this into your next post.



jesbon1992 said:


> and this is with all mu open big surprises xD!!
> 
> Best Regards.


Looks good! Well there's our problem


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

here is da picture with all mu closed.
About da step u gave me to active task schedule doesnt work

it said access is denied.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

I need a screenshot of the *processes* tab in task manager please 

Did you run all 3 commands? If so, can you please copy and paste the contents of tom982.txt (found in C:\) into your next post please?

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

OK mate here it is ! and i had follow u step as u said but every time u write it and pressed enter it says dined access why ? idk T_T.

ty again !


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi jesbon,

Thanks for the screenshot, that's perfect and it seems as if everything is in order.

Sorry, that was my mistake, it's bound to say access denied because that's a system service and we don't have the privileges. Okay, we'll do it another way, can you repeat the above instructions for opening command prompt, but use this command *instead*:

*REG QUERY "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Schedule" > %SYSTEMROOT%\tom982.txt & start %SYSTEMROOT%\tom982.txt*

Copy and paste the contents of the text file that opens please 

About your heat issue, I really don't know what else to suggest. Due to the nature of laptops, they aren't very efficient at heat distribution as all of the components are closely packed so they're bound to run hot. Seeing as we've cleaned out the fans and you're already using a cooling pad, there's not a lot more we can try. The only way to reduce this temperature is to run less instances of MU.

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello Tom.
Bad news again T_T!

MY game is getting dc again but now every 5h or 8h. It drops the internet out ? my wireless network connection cant read the internet why? idk.

Therefore I uninstalled firefox and ill install it again + adobe flash too. Another thing is my this picture always appears when i turn on the laptop and 1 of the problem say main.ex (and is related to MU) 

This is the file is opened:


Best Regards!
JEsbon1992


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

HI again Im doin massive cleaning passing antivirus, deleting old folders , etc before disfragment the disc C and i was uninstalling some programs. Plz have a look at this and all with red line should i uninstall? 

ty again!


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> Hello Tom.
> Bad news again T_T!
> 
> MY game is getting dc again but now every 5h or 8h. It drops the internet out ? my wireless network connection cant read the internet why? idk.
> ...


Hey Jesbon,

Try reinstalling HP Wireless Assistant by following the instructions in the post made by "karmat_hp" here:

HP Wireless Assistant not working on my HP Pavilion dv6-3120... - HP Support Forum

If this doesn't fix it, then I think it would be best if I sent you off to the networking forum.



jesbon1992 said:


> HI again Im doin massive cleaning passing antivirus, deleting old folders , etc before disfragment the disc C and i was uninstalling some programs. Plz have a look at this and all with red line should i uninstall?
> 
> ty again!


Most of the things you highlighted in that screenshot should not be installed. If you remove those C++ packages, you'll find a lot of your programs will stop working.

Here's what I would remove if I were you:
-Search Results Toolbar.
-If you don't use LightScribe, uninstall it.
-If you don't use Office 2010, uninstall it.
-If you don't use HP QuickLlaunch, uninstall it: Understanding and Using HP Quick Launch in Windows - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok ill doing tmr night . wat about the txt i gave u . wat for was it?

coz i still need to disfragment my laptop ty !


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

That text file was the information about the task scheduler service  It all looks fine to me, so let's try fixing the services that it depends on:

1. Open your start menu
2. In the box, type *services.msc* and click on it when it loads
3. Scroll down the list to find *Windows Event Log*
4. Right click on it and select *Properties*
5. Change the *Startup type* to *Automatic*
6. Press *Apply* then *OK*
7. *Right click* on *Windows Event Log* and click on *Start*
8. Scroll up the list until you find *Task Scheduler*
9. *Right click* on it and select *Start*

Disk defragmenter should now work for you 

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

hello tom.

Since i uninstalled firefox adn adobe flash and reinstalled again. Now everything is working good . I think wat it happened was that i was searching for movies and websites with hacker pop up since then my internet was dropping continuously. 
However im experiencing lagging for moment. I passed my antivirus and disfragmented my disc C . Internet does drop out but my issue is now the lag even when im writing is slow.

Ty again for everything.


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

HI man is me again xD.

At the moment everything is working good but my cpu is higher than wat it was. Check this things out plz. Something is running with my GAme (Muonline) wich keep at cpu 97%- 100% somethings. i May need to end process at any programs ?

Here pictures :


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> hello tom.
> 
> Since i uninstalled firefox adn adobe flash and reinstalled again. Now everything is working good . I think wat it happened was that i was searching for movies and websites with hacker pop up since then my internet was dropping continuously.
> However im experiencing lagging for moment. I passed my antivirus and disfragmented my disc C . Internet does drop out but my issue is now the lag even when im writing is slow.
> ...


Hey mate,

That's great news! I'm glad the problems are sorted now. Did my instructions for getting disk defragmenter to work again work?



jesbon1992 said:


> HI man is me again xD.
> 
> At the moment everything is working good but my cpu is higher than wat it was. Check this things out plz. Something is running with my GAme (Muonline) wich keep at cpu 97%- 100% somethings. i May need to end process at any programs ?
> 
> Here pictures :


There isn't all that much you can do about your CPU spikes, the only process that can be ended on that list is the *HP On Screen Display*.

Have you put Avast in gamer mode?

avast! Support Center

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

Greetings my friend.

IM here again I have done all as u told me.

I was playing with 6 account and everything was good (no internet drop, no lag or overheating) But just 3 days ago MuOnline configured da game from 2D to 3D which now takes more memory ram but cpu usage is low enough for 6 account.

My question is core #0 was getting too much heat that reached 88- 94C and it was load 93% while core # 1 was second the second highest - #2normal - #3 was the lowest with were 79c to 85C. At the time i jsut shut down the laptop and let it rest for 2h. However now things are similar core#0 hold much heat than others 3 . can i do anything about it? pass some of the heat to core#3? or to distribute evenly?. Suggestion if i buy I new Pc would it manage better the heat? and would i be able to open again 7 account and play it?
Here are the Screenshot for better understanding:

Like always Thank You Very much!!


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> Greetings my friend.
> 
> IM here again I have done all as u told me.
> 
> I was playing with 6 account and everything was good (no internet drop, no lag or overheating) But just 3 days ago MuOnline configured da game from 2D to 3D which now takes more memory ram but cpu usage is low enough for 6 account.


Just when we sort out your laptop for 2D, they up the ante! There's not a lot more we can do about your CPU usage, I'm afraid.



> My question is core #0 was getting too much heat that reached 88- 94C and it was load 93% while core # 1 was second the second highest - #2normal - #3 was the lowest with were 79c to 85C. At the time i jsut shut down the laptop and let it rest for 2h. However now things are similar core#0 hold much heat than others 3 . can i do anything about it? pass some of the heat to core#3? or to distribute evenly?. Suggestion if i buy I new Pc would it manage better the heat? and would i be able to open again 7 account and play it?


There's no way of controlling the temperatures of each core individually, I don't know much about how a processor spreads the load across it's cores, but I'm fairly sure it can't be configured.

If you went for a desktop, then yes. Due to the compact nature of laptops, they aren't very efficient at heat exchange as there isn't much free space for heat to dissipate inside the case. A desktop is much larger and will therefore have a greater surface for heat to be lost from, as well as having more room for fans etc. 

What specs were you thinking about getting? Probably yes, desktops tend to be more powerful than laptops and, as I previously said, heat will be less of an issue so you should be able to run more instances of MU. 



> Here are the Screenshot for better understanding:
> 
> Like always Thank You Very much!!


Two of those Google Chrome lines will be for MU Online, I would put my money on it being the ones using the most memory - so the top and the bottom ones.

You're welcome Jesbon 

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

O_O! hello!

ASUS G74SX 17.3" i7 2670QM 3.10Ghz Turbo 16GB nVIDIA 560M 2nd Gen LAPTOP

I like Asus good specs.Therefore this is 1 of the laptop i'd like to buy but is the video card better than mine1? And coo lent sytems is more efficient.

Or Should i still buy a Pc to play 24/7 (I just shut it down 3h only 1day.) 

thanks mate!


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Jesbon,

I've had a look and the GTX560M performs much better than the 6770 in game benchmarks. If you want to have a look yourself, then the link is here:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M - Notebookcheck.net Tech

Yes, they've changed the layout of the components inside the laptop to put the ones likely to get hot towards the back so they can vent air past them. I have also had a read of various reviews, and I came across an article where they stress tested the laptop and it only got to 76C - still fairly hot, but not dangerously hot like yours!

AnandTech - ASUS G74SX: Noteworthy Updates to ASUS' G7 Series

All in all, it looks like a nice laptop and I can't see any problems with it. 

It depends what you want really, if your laptop is just going to sit on a desk and you aren't going to move it around, then you might as well get a desktop, and vice versa.

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks you again!

The thing is that i can afford only $1.500 MAx and for Pc with 12gb 2 gb or 1 video card + i7core 2.9ghz - 4.1ghz max. I think that cost over $ 2.000 which i dont have it right now and now ive seen my laptop just has 2 slot for memory ram wich it has 1 slot 4gb - 2 slot 4gb . Can i exchange for 8 gb ? And would it make to heat up more?

Otherwise I should buy this1 Asus G75VW (This one comes with a Core i7-3720QM, Nvidia GTX 670M graphics, 16 GB of storage, 256 GB SSD and regular 750 GB HDD, plus a 17.3 inch Full HD 3D display). how do i read the video card? or wat is it? sorry my ignorance.

I appreciated ur quick replies.


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

Excuse me Tom if i buy asus with 6 core instead of 4 core would the cpu usage keep that high coz it have 16gb . Coz i dont know exactly wat is the different of 4 core or 6 core but common sense 6 core sound better xD!

BEst Regards.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> Thanks you again!
> 
> The thing is that i can afford only $1.500 MAx and for Pc with 12gb 2 gb or 1 video card + i7core 2.9ghz - 4.1ghz max. I think that cost over $ 2.000 which i dont have it right now and now ive seen my laptop just has 2 slot for memory ram wich it has 1 slot 4gb - 2 slot 4gb . Can i exchange for 8 gb ? And would it make to heat up more?
> 
> ...


Hi Jesbon 

Would you mind if I referred you to the appropriate subforum for your needs? I'm not much of a PC gamer, I stick to my Xbox, so I don't really know what to look for. I'm just about to start building my own PC, so I also needed help on what to get. I'll happily stick with you if you want though, it's just that you'll probably be in better hands in the Laptops/Building forum, let me know what you think though, that's all that matters. 

Have you considered getting a desktop? For that sort of price range, I'm getting the following:

Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
CPU: i7 3770K 3.5GHz (3.9 turbo) 8MB Ivy Bridge
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Arctic White 8GB
HDD: Seagate 2TB Barracuda 7200rpm 64MB
SSD: OCZ Agility3 60GB
Case:NZXT Phantom 410 Midi Case Black/White
PSU: Corsair TX 650W V2 80plus Bronze
GPU: XFX HD 6870 1GB GDDR5
Cooling: Corsair H100 Water Cooler
Optical Drive: Samsung SH-B123L BD-ROM DVD±RW

Last time I added it up, it comes to £1,148 ($1,774) which isn't far off your budget. If you dropped the mobo to a standard P8Z77-V and the CPU to an i5-3570K, you may well be in budget. I'm hoping to overclock this to around (probably just under) 5GHz.

I understand that desktops aren't for everyone, but it's worth considering. Heat will also be less of an issue with a desktop.

The graphics card in your spec is this: Nvidia GTX 670M graphics. If you see something in a build spec made by nvidia or ATI Radeon, then it'll be the graphics card.



jesbon1992 said:


> Excuse me Tom if i buy asus with 6 core instead of 4 core would the cpu usage keep that high coz it have 16gb . Coz i dont know exactly wat is the different of 4 core or 6 core but common sense 6 core sound better xD!
> 
> BEst Regards.


The CPU usage will be equally high regardless of the CPU that you have, as a percentage of the usage it will be lower though. Meaning you'll have the capability to do more things simultaneously. MU Online will always need a certain amount of your CPU, a better CPU won't change that  It depends what the CPU is, but generally speaking, 6 cores is better than 4.

16GB is a lot of RAM! I don't, personally, think you need that much - I don't even know if you'd use 12 to be honest, I would go for 8.

Would you mind clarifying what you mean here please mate?



> now ive seen my laptop just has 2 slot for memory ram wich it has 1 slot 4gb - 2 slot 4gb . Can i exchange for 8 gb ? And would it make to heat up more?


Do you want to swap out one of your RAM modules for an 8GB one, leaving you with 12 in total, or do you want to remove both and just leave 8 in there? Two modules would be better for heat exchange and, as far as I know, two 4GB sticks will perform better than one 8GB one.

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Urgent for GAMES/PROGRAMS*

Yes would be good to talk to building pc - but ur option of Pc is good too! 

But now i have Hugest problem my internet has dropped 3 times this morning and now that i came from work my game is getting dc every 15min everytime that i leave my laptop . And the screen comes all black for the display i move the mouse and account dc or internet dropped .

1.Super clean up erased old file or archives.
2. i disfragmented disc C.
3. installed mozilla firefox(da 1 u gave me).
4. intalled adobe flash.
5 reinstalled hp wirelles assistance.(here screenshot) 

After all i have done internet drops out or more than 4 account get dc T_T plz i dont know wat else can i do. help!!!! help!!!!! help!!!!


And I will get a desktop. However if i build my own Pc would it coz me less? a gamer pc and i want 12ram and 2 gb video card i dont care extra stuff, Of course i7core with higher than 2.5+ ghz

But help me plz !I will leave u tha core temp which isnt over 85c xD.(Im playing without the battery so air flow better.)

God bless U my mate!


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Urgent for GAMES/PROGRAMS*



jesbon1992 said:


> Yes would be good to talk to building pc - but ur option of Pc is good too!


If you start a new thread over in the Building forum, saying *all* of your needs from this computer. Someone will be willing to help out 

Building - Tech Support Forum



> But now i have Hugest problem my internet has dropped 3 times this morning and now that i came from work my game is getting dc every 15min everytime that i leave my laptop . And the screen comes all black for the display i move the mouse and account dc or internet dropped .
> 
> 1.Super clean up erased old file or archives.
> 2. i disfragmented disc C.
> ...


I'm all out of ideas on this front, I'm afraid I'm going to have to bounce you off to the networking forum:

Networking Support - Tech Support Forum

Make sure you post what we've tried so you don't waste their time  If you want, you can reference to this thread. My knowledge of networking isn't great, but I'm learning 



> And I will get a desktop. However if i build my own Pc would it coz me less? a gamer pc and i want 12ram and 2 gb video card i dont care extra stuff, Of course i7core with higher than 2.5+ ghz
> 
> But help me plz !I will leave u tha core temp which isnt over 85c xD.(Im playing without the battery so air flow better.)
> 
> God bless U my mate!


Building your own PC won't really cut your budget down, what it does give you is the option to customise whatever you want. So, if you want your 12GB RAM and 2GB video card, then you can just buy them and fit them. All of the i7s are faster than 2.5 GHz. Even the i5s are faster than that - an i5-3570K has a default clock of 3.4GHz which gets up to 3.8 under turbo mode. If you want to cut your budget down even further, you could go for a Sandy Bridge processor (the previous generation, the current generation is called Ivy Bridge). They're still great CPUs, but because they've been preceded by the latest model, they've gone down in price. Excellent value for money. I doubt you'll need an i7 to be honest, the only advantage (technology wise) is that they can do something called Hyper Threading (HT). I don't know the details, but it allows certain applications to run a little faster as it emulates more threads than those that exist on the CPU.

The build that I'm getting isn't particularly tailored toward PC gaming, hence the average graphics card. I stick to gaming on my xbox. I'll use this PC for Photoshop and video editing.


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

OK Tom was a pleasure know u!

TY for all the helped and I'll keep telling my friend about this great forum xD!

Best Regards
Jesbon1992.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> OK Tom was a pleasure know u!
> 
> TY for all the helped and I'll keep telling my friend about this great forum xD!
> 
> ...


Hi Jesbon,

It was nice to meet you too  It's really nice helping out someone who is so appreciative. 

You're most welcome for the help, I'm glad you had a good experience with TSF.

Let me know how you get on, and I hope you don't run into any more problems with your PC! You've already had more than your fair share!

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Urgent!!!!!*

Good day Tom!

I have explained all my trouble with my laptop but without success (no replies:nonono

Now because i cant support more this headache. I decided to reinstall my windows 7 home premium to "Windows.7.ULTIMATE.SP1.ALL.EDITIONS.32-64.bit-MAFIAA "

With that all problem would be solve, right?
should i know something important before install new windows?
Plz reply me as soon as possible i cant wait anymore im using a old laptop .T_T

As always Thank You very much!!!!!
Jesbon1992


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Urgent!!!!!*



jesbon1992 said:


> Good day Tom!
> 
> I have explained all my trouble with my laptop but without success (no replies:nonono
> 
> ...


Hey Jesbon 

A clean install should solve all of your problems - assuming you don't have any hardware issues.

That's pirated software, so I can't help you further  That download you suggested comes preactivated (i.e. cracked) so that it bypasses Windows Activation Technologies (WAT). 

If you want to carry on with the install with that pirated disc, you'll have to do so by yourself, but I have to remind you that it's illegal. If you want to go down a legitimate route to reinstall Windows, then I can guide you through it.

Do you have a genuine license key for Windows? If so, we can download a Windows 7 Home Premium ISO and use your key to reinstall Windows. Did your laptop come with any recovery discs or partitions? Did your laptop come with Windows 7 pre installed?

Tom


----------



## jesbon1992 (Apr 21, 2012)

I got everything that u said. I just wanted to know if installing new windows would fix all my problems .

I knwo how to do it ty very much !!! i let u know if problems are solve xD!

hope !!!!
HAve a good day!


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

jesbon1992 said:


> I got everything that u said. I just wanted to know if installing new windows would fix all my problems .
> 
> I knwo how to do it ty very much !!! i let u know if problems are solve xD!
> 
> ...


Hey Jesbon,

Okay, that's great  Let me know if you have any further problems.

Tom


----------

